# New Build, LS3 Intake Advice and Possible HP Gains



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

I have suffered a tragedy and need advice before I build. My specs were 2006, 6SP, stock 243 heads, 232/234 595/598 112 LSA Cam, Ported Intake & Throttle Body, Kooks Long Tube, Catless Flowmaster, Centerforce Clutch, B&M Shifter, Vararam, Tune, 420 WHP, 385 TRQ, and a rod through the oil pan.:cryin:

New build will be a all new long block with stock lower end, stock L92 heads, stock LS3 intake manifold, 236/240 .590/.590 112 LSA cam with upgraded springs, ported throttle body and the other bolt ons listed above.

What would you recommend for an intake? Is porting a stock LS3 intake really worthwhile and does anyone have any numbers from porting? The fast intake is priced out of this world considering I would have to purchase fuel rails because the LS2 rails are not compatible. Total cost over $1000.

Does anyone have any opinions on a under drive pulley? I am considering it while the engine is out. 

What HP numbers do you think I will see and does anyone have any suggestions before the engine is built?

I will post dyno results in a few weeks when it is re-tuned.

Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LS2 fuel rails are what works with a FAST 102. LS1 rails are the ones that don't


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

svede1212, LS2 rails on the Fast LS3 intake will only work with upgraded fuel lines and a spacer kit for the injectors that causes a narrower spray pattern all at an additional cost of over $200. Puts the cost over $1000. The question: is the stock LS3 manifold efficient and does anyone have any info on gains from porting a stock LS3?


----------

